# Solved: favicon not showing



## ms_khw

I have created a favicon, but it is not showing. Extension: ico and uploaded to my root folder. I have deleted my history, hit the refresh etc. but no show in any of the browsers. Any thoughts as to why?


----------



## colinsp

Sometimes takes a while for the browser to pick it up. Try a different browser / PC to see or post the url and I'll try it for you. You did put the reference to it in your html didn't you?


----------



## tomdkat

ms_khw said:


> I have created a favicon, but it is not showing. Extension: ico and uploaded to my root folder.


You need to make sure the images is a proper icon and simply having a ".ico" extension isn't enough. Can you post your icon image here so we can make sure it's correct? It needs to be the proper image format as well as the proper dimensions.

Peace...


----------



## ms_khw

Sorry for not getting back sooner. My image is 16px by 16px. I have saved it as a .ico and placed in the html source just above my title. Not sure if that is correct. I have a tempory page located here:
http://thetotaldog.ca/ and the completed site that I am working on here: http://thetotaldog.ca/indexmain.html I have tried it firefox, explorer, chrome and safari, but no show. I'd be grateful for any help. 
The favicon can be seen here: http://thetotaldog.ca/favicon.html


----------



## tomdkat

Ok, there is something up with your icon image. It didn't show up for me either and not even in my file manager. So, I created a new one by simply saving the image as an 8-bit icon file with a DPI of 72.:

http://www.tomdkat.com/techguy/favicon/favicon-new.ico

See if this icon works better for you as your favicon.

EDIT: Here is more information.

Peace...


----------



## ms_khw

Thank you! Although I'm a little confused as to what I did wrong. I've created them in the past and they worked fine. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## ms_khw

Oh my I just checked. The favicon is working fine in the explorer, but doesn't appear in the other browsers. Help?


----------



## tomdkat

ms_khw said:


> Oh my I just checked. The favicon is working fine in the explorer, but doesn't appear in the other browsers. Help?


Refresh the page. When I viewed the site in Chrome, the favicon still didn't appear. Then I refreshed the page and it appeared. I opened the page in Opera and Firefox, both for the first time, and the favicon appeared as expected.

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat

ms_khw said:


> Thank you! Although I'm a little confused as to what I did wrong. I've created them in the past and they worked fine. I can't thank you enough.


How did you create the icon? Which steps did you follow and which tool(s) did you use?

Peace...


----------



## tomdkat

Here is a better icon to use:

http://www.tomdkat.com/techguy/favicon/favicon-new3.ico

It's MUCH smaller in file size, so it will download MUCH faster. : )

Peace...


----------



## ms_khw

Thank you for the favicon. I have refreshed my browsers as well as cleared the cache etc but still no show. If you are seeing it then it has to be at my end. I believe I know what I did wrong in its creation. I saved it as jpg and not a gif. I created it in photoshop and saved it as .ico


----------



## tomdkat

Your ISP might be caching some content as well. I run into that every now and then with stylesheets. 

Attached are screenshots of what I see. Something else you can do is view the favicon directly in your browser using this URL:

http://thetotaldog.ca/favicon.ico

and refresh the browser until the icon appears. That helps to refresh images sometimes. 

Attached are screenshots of your site in Firefox 5 and Opera 11.

Peace...


----------



## sepala

There is a good favicon creator on dynamicdrive.com. Apart from that favicon should be the first code after tag


----------



## tomdkat

sepala said:


> There is a good favicon creator on dynamicdrive.com.


That's good to know! :up:

Peace...


----------



## sepala

tomdkat said:


> That's good to know! :up:
> 
> Peace...


:up::up:


----------



## movwills

Thanks for this tool. Firstly i made favicon in the photoshop. But in this tool it is very easy to made...

http://tools.dynamicdrive.com/favicon/


----------



## sepala

movwills said:


> Thanks for this tool. Firstly i made favicon in the photoshop. But in this tool it is very easy to made...
> 
> http://tools.dynamicdrive.com/favicon/


No problem. You are welcome


----------



## iEric2010

I've tried using the favicon upload tool in the Design section of my blogger blog, but my blog still doesn't register a favicon. I'm certain that the file name and size are correct. Any suggestions?


----------



## sepala

iEric2010 said:


> I've tried using the favicon upload tool in the Design section of my blogger blog, but my blog still doesn't register a favicon. I'm certain that the file name and size are correct. Any suggestions?


Normally favicon applieng command should come as the first code after the , is that is like that?


----------

